# Lexapro and IBS-C



## briland23

I'd really like to hear about others' experiences with Lexapro. I am supposed to take it but still haven't. I am predominantly C but recently have moved to more pain and gas. I was wondering if the Lexapro made C worse in anyone or if it has helped the pain. I would also like to know if the fact that the side effects are small to non-existent is really true. I've heard that a lot.I need the Lexapro for anxiety, bouts of depression and mood swings, which I believe are partly caused by IBS and partly caused by my job.Thanks so much...


----------



## jimmye

Ok, I did try lexapro for awhile. At the time I started it my IBS/c symptoms were why I was taking it. It took about 2 weeks but it did seem to help level off the constipation and pain. I did have the side effect of delayed orgasm so I decided it wasn't worth continuing the lexapro, also the positive effect on my IBS lasted for awhile after getting off it. I think it is a good drug as drugs go. My housemate takes it and loves the stuff. Doesn't seem to have the same problem I had with orgasms (and doesn't have IBS)but it might be decreasing his sex drive abit. He is much easier to get along with as well. Hope this helps. Jimmye


----------



## briland23

Thanks Jimmye. My husband has convinced me to take the plunge tonight and take the Lexapro. I think I will only take 5mg to start as I am very sensitive to all drugs. I just hope that it won't make the C worse!


----------



## briland23

Well, I took 5mg of Lexapro last night with food. Had a tummy ache at around 12 am that woke me up but nothing I couldn't handle with a little breathing exercises. Had some heart palps but I think I made them happen because I was so nervous. Didn't get a full night's rest, but again, I think it was more because I was nervous than the drug's effects on me. Actually had an amazing bm this morning...most normal I have been in months. Don't know if it is due to the Lexapro or the 4 antibiotic pills I took the day before yesterday because I had to go the dentist.Either way, this first night on Lexapro was much much better than my first night on Celexa. I hope this continues. I know this stuff will help me get better so I am really determined to stick it out through the first two weeks. Anyone else have similar experiences?


----------



## briland23

Thought I would continue the thread for anyone out there who is interested.Took 5mg again last night at 9pm and slept straight through until my normal 5:40 wake up. Great sleep. Had some stomach pain this morning. Yet again, had a NORMAL bm! I nearly jumped up and down in the bathroom...all right, I did jump up and down.







Felt a little nauseous and strange around 5pm last night. Nothing a little distraction couldn't take care of.Wondering if I should up the dose from 5mg to 10mg since I am doing well it. I have not felt the anxiety decrease yet, but the side effects are not really there. Worried if I take more, the side effects will pop up. I guess if they do I can just go back down to 5mg.Any thoughts?


----------



## trbell

it's an antidepressant so it takes weeks rather than just days to have an effect. my doctor told me to start with5mg for a week and then increase.tom


----------



## briland23

Thanks trbell...I know I have to wait for it to work but I just don't want to deal with huge side effects.I've noticed that at around 6pm for the past two days I get the beginnings of a bad panic attack and feel really strange. I usually only have a panic attack once a month, if that. Last night I have has the worst attack of D and PAIN I have had in months. Don't know if it was due to the Lexapro or the fact that I ate everything off schedule due to Easter dinner. I ate everything the same (brought my own dinner) but I ate it at a different time interval. So I chickened out on upping the dose to 10mg. Maybe tonight...Still not sure...


----------



## trbell

you might want to look into CBT for the pnic?tom


----------



## mictype

I was interested in reading the comments about Lexipro. I have taken Celexa off and on for the past two years. IBS symptoms are always helped by this drug. Went to Lexipro because I was always hungry on the Celexa. Unfortunately, the sexual side effects of these drugs forced me to make a decision to get off the Lexipro in January. Now I find myself back where I was two years ago: horrible abdominal pain, pain from my hiatal hernia, depressed, muscle aches, etc. Have been put on Celebrex for muscle pain and now wonder whether to go back on the Lexipro. I am so confused. Isn't there anything out there that alleviates the IBS symptoms without having to take an anti-depressent? Any ideas?


----------



## trbell

when you say celexa helped your ibs do you mean ibs-c or ibs-d?tom


----------



## briland23

I went up to 10mg last night. I was extremely nervous about it. Unfortunately, I also had pretty much the same stomach cramps and D as I had last night. Now I am thinking it is from the Lexapro, coupled with the fact that I was nervous about upping the dose. I sincerely hope the D and bad cramping will go away soon. If not, then I won't be able to take this stuff. My IBS was MUCH better before I started taking LExapro. But I know I have to give it 2 weeks for my body to get used to it. Had a good night's sleep and only woke up once for about 15 minutes. I must say that I do feel better emotionally. I have been laughing more than I have in months. I sincerely hope this is what I have been looking for. I really need to get myself out of the dumps.


----------



## mictype

Both the Lexipro and Celexa helped with the IBS-C and IBS-D. I know these drugs can cause constipation, but I never had that problem. I would still have an IBS attack on rare occasion, but for the most part these drugs helped me.


----------



## Vicky19

i started taking this yesterday and still feel nauseus. is there anything u can do to not feel sick? got to take my next one in a few minutes. am on it because i get constant abdominal pain that never stops and hasnt stopped for 12 weeks.


----------



## briland23

Well, it's been a week now on Lexapro. The abdominal pain and D have leveled off. I still have some bad gas, but it is bearable. I have noticed that my happy moments are happier and my lows, not so low anymore. Have had a few headaches and one MASSIVE FREAK OUT/PANIC ATTACK - the worst I have ever had. Hopefully those are over now. I have nausea at times, and I swallow half an Altoids and then suck on the rest. Seems to help lots.


----------



## Vicky19

hi there. i have been taking it now for 4 days and no difference but obv ive got to wait 2 weeks for the tummy ache to stop. my second day of taking it was bad. i had D and then when i was in the supermarket after a long journey i came over feeling very sick and started sweating and then had really blurred vision so i couldnt see properly and had to run to the toilet and had D and pain again. i read on the leaflet with the medication that this can happen. what was it i was experiencing?


----------



## briland23

The D has leveled off, but I am a little C at the moment. I get that as my hormones change throughout the month. Hopefully it will subside soon. Had a CRAZY dream the other night...very vivid. Stomach pains haven't been too bad lately either. Someone asked me at work yesterday how I was doing and I replied "Better thanks." I haven't said that it months, so I guess I actually do feel better. This is day 11 since I started but only day 9 on the full dose. Hopefully this keeps getting better!Give your body time to get used to the drug. My doc said that the D probs were due to the lexapro affecting the serotonin in the gut. He siad it would go away, and it did.


----------



## Vicky19

i have been getting a little bit of D but i take the fybogel sachets so that helps with most of it. this is only day 6 for me, so i'd have to give it another 10 days before i can really assess this. i REALLY hope it helps with my stomach pains. Do you get constant stomach ache all day every day too?i'm taking spasmonal alongside my anti depressant. not sure whether thats making things worse but i did read somewhere that an anti depressant, anti spasmodic and bulking agent was the best way to tackle things.


----------



## gilly

I am reading your posts with interest since my daughter is trying cipramil (I think thats celexa's name in Australia). She is feeling much worse on it and today has terrible pain and d. She won't be continuing taking it.I think we'll return to the doctor.Do you know what SSRI'S are less likely to cause this. We were hoping that it would help with pain and d. but all symptoms are much worse. If one causes these side effects is it likely another will too, does anyone know.Depression is only a minor issue.thanks gilly.


----------



## Vicky19

the UK name for lexapro is CIPRALEX otherwise known as escitalopram. it is an SSRI and is the newest one. it is an alternative to celexa and has less side effects etc...apparently. i have had terrible nausea and some diahoea since starting to take it 6 days ago.


----------



## briland23

I used to get stomach aches all day everyday, but recently they haven't been as noticable. I know they are there but I am able to concentrate on other things. I am also extremely busy at the moment so it is almost like I don't have time for the pain. Unfortunately, I had the most pain I have ever experienced in my life last night with regard to my TMJ (temporal mandibular joint- my jaw muscles). On my way to the dentist to see if there is actually something wrong with my teeth or if it is a muscle dysfuncion, kind of like fibromalgyia of the face. I thought I wouldn't be able to cry on this stuff, and it did make it harder to cry, but the tears did come! I have been a little C lately, going everyday but difficult to pass. I think it is mostly due to hormone changes and stress. I can't take antispasmodics because they slow me down way too much and I get even more C.Day ten here I come...


----------



## Vicky19

hi brilliand did u get my email?not sure how to battle the nausea. ive got to go out at some point before 8pm tonight to hand some work into uni. could i take pepto bismol to help control the nausea? does pepto work? did u get any sweating in the first week or so? i had bad D last night at 4am and was sweating etc and felt like i was about to throw up. sort of like what i got on day 2 in the supermarket except that i didnt get the blurred vision with it.


----------



## briland23

I'd been feeling better for the past few days but yesterday went straight down hill. Major depression is back. Also got C which gave me a nasty fissure - very painful. Just can't handle all the pain right now. Hope this thing kicks in soon.


----------



## Vicky19

hi, sorry to hear you arent feeling too good at the moment. how long have you been taking the stuff for? do you take anything else with it? i read that the best way to tackle these things is with a combination of medication to tackle all areas. i hope you are feeling better. xoxox


----------



## briland23

What combo are you taking??I'm feeling somewhat better...hope you are too!


----------



## Vicky19

hi there!im taking an anti spasmodic called spasmonal with it as well as fybogel (a bulking agent).


----------



## 16331

That's what I'm scared of, is the increase in anxiety attacks. I had the worst anxiety attack, and stomach pain on Paxil, though it made me feel good emotionally, I had to take a benzo with it just to relax. Then I tried Effexor, increased anxiety. I would like to try Lexapro or Prozac, but afraid of the increased anxiety, as I suffer from anxiety with some depression also.


----------

